# Turkey Super Lig 31 Oct - 01 Nov



## OddsPoster (Oct 29, 2009)

31 Oct 14:00 Antalyaspor v Bursaspor 2.60 3.25 2.40 +20  
31 Oct 18:00 Besiktas v Ankaragucu 1.30 4.33 8.50 +20  
01 Nov 12:00 Denizlispor v Istanbul Buyuksehir BSK 2.37 3.25 2.62 +20  
01 Nov 12:00 Gaziantepspor v Diyarbakirspor 1.72 3.40 4.33 +20  
01 Nov 12:00 Genclerbirligi v Manisaspor 1.75 3.40 4.00 +20  
01 Nov 12:00 Kasimpasa v Eskisehirspor 2.62 3.25 2.37 +20  
01 Nov 14:00 Galatasaray v Sivasspor 1.30 4.33 8.50 +20  
01 Nov 18:00 Kayserispor v Fenerbahce 3.25 3.25 2.00


----------



## zidanel0 (Oct 31, 2009)

OddsPoster said:
			
		

> 31 Oct 14:00 Antalyaspor v Bursaspor 2.60 3.25 2.40 +20
> 31 Oct 18:00 Besiktas v Ankaragucu 1.30 4.33 8.50 +20
> 01 Nov 12:00 Denizlispor v Istanbul Buyuksehir BSK 2.37 3.25 2.62 +20
> 01 Nov 12:00 Gaziantepspor v Diyarbakirspor 1.72 3.40 4.33 +20
> ...



Here is the advices from turkey.

Antalya v Bursa ==> Best choice is u3,5 others u2,5 & 02
Besiktas v Ankaragucu ==> Best choice is u3,5  - Ankaragucu is too strong this year , is't easy for Besiktas
Denizli v İstanbul ==> Denizli has no coach yet but won in cup , i think over2,5
Gaziantep v Diyarbakir ==> IT's too hard to make a goal to Diyar , my choice under2,5 or 1
Genclerbirliği v Manisaspor ==> Hard match to guess  , may be 0 or u3,5
Kasimpasa v Eskisehir ==> Kasimpasa has new aim with new coach , i think over 2,5
Galatasaray v Sivasspor ==> hard match for galatasaray , Elano-Baros-Keita missed , best u3,5 - other 02
Kayseri v Fenerbahce ==> best choice u3,5 - other 10


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 31, 2009)

Antalyaspor 1 - 1 Bursaspor 

The odds were right for this match.


----------



## zidanel0 (Nov 1, 2009)

*RESULTS*​


			
				zidanel0 said:
			
		

> Here is the advices from turkey.
> 
> Antalya *1:1* Bursa ==> Best choice is u3,5 others u2,5 & 02
> Besiktas *1:0* Ankaragucu ==> Best choice is u3,5  - Ankaragucu is too strong this year , is't easy for Besiktas
> ...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 1, 2009)

Good bets, did you actually bet on all of that selections or some of them?


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm surprised Fenerbahche didn't win.


----------



## zidanel0 (Nov 3, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Good bets, did you actually bet on all of that selections or some of them?



Yes some but i didn't get money 

I give this advices , because anybody knows much more from his country's league


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 3, 2009)

Dont worry, your advices are great. The forum is made for fun, discussing and having nice time, everyone knows that if they follow someone's picks its their decision. 
Good luck with your next bets.


----------

